# my brother wrecked my goat saturday night



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

heres a picture


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll bet his face looks worse than the car after you saw that!?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Think of it as an oppertunity up get an Monaro front end.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would never, never, never let someone else drive my car. Everyone _THINKS_ they can drive. Few really can.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

if the insurance doesnt total it they will pay for it to get fixed at any shop plus they will also pay to get my gost flames put back on... the only down side is im not sure they will replace the intercooler for my maggie whichi is leaking and pretty much screwed


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I would never, never, never let someone else drive my car. Everyone _THINKS_ they can drive. Few really can.


^^^^^^this


----------



## ASmittie (Mar 23, 2011)

kill him.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your goat got wreaked but,it could be worse though.
Really that damage doesn't look that bad I'm pretty
sure your insurance company will opted to fix it.
I also would see it as a chance to get Monero front end.
This is what you get when you let people drive your car
and most of the time they won't pay to have your car fixed leaving 
you screwed.
Good luck I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## xpoqx (Apr 20, 2011)

ASmittie said:


> kill him.


I second this motion... and if not, you should definatly rearrange his face, brother or not... That is your Goat he just dun f*cked up...

But this is also why when people ask to borrow or drive my car I tell them that they are not covered by my insurance... lolz


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why Kill >him<? Why not commit suicide its the owners fault for allowing it? 
John Belushi would have .....

Samurai Car Crash


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Brothers are born to build your character. Tell him it's okay, that it was your own fault for showing the bad judgment to lend the car, and never repeat the mistake.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

basicly here is whats going on right now the insurance has still not come out yet they said friday we got lucky there was no other cars involed or police we told them my mom was driving but the body shop told me im takin it to will put everything back how i had it as for the monero conversion i am going to talk to them and see if they can get it orderd with all the badgeing and stuff i need and possibly convince them to get a dove tail spoiler


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

oh yea another thing while my car is geting fixed i get his truck so he cant go no where


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

*update*

took her to the body shop today the guy told me he will put my custum paint work back on there and said who ever put my stuff on the hood was a amuter and that he was gonna redo that and make it bad ass i seen some of his work he can airbrush good


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Try using punctuation in your posts, so they can be read and understood without people getting a headache. I lost my train of thought about halfway through your posts


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're gto was wreaked do you think you would type perfect? I know I wouldn't, it would just be a jumble of head slams on the key board and tears.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

youngGoat said:


> If you're gto was wreaked do you think you would type perfect? I know I wouldn't, it would just be a jumble of head slams on the key board and tears.


I never type perfect, but if I was talking about my car getting wrecked two days previously, I would make things legible, as I always try to do.

Sucks that the OP's car got in an accident, but if I was going to try and get a message across, I would make the effort to do it as correctly as I know how.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

AEgto said:


> took her to the body shop today the guy told me he will put my custum paint work back on there and said who ever put my stuff on the hood was a amuter and that he was gonna redo that and make it bad ass i seen some of his work he can airbrush good


Congrats I am happy to hear things are working out for you. 
Post some pics up after it is all fixed if you can.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

still no gto waiting on the call for them to say my hood is done so i can come see it. The guy said after that it should take them like a week to get it done


----------

